# El diputado negro del Psoe dice que hay que ilegalizar a VOX.



## Vill-Vacunas (16 Feb 2022)

España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.


----------



## IgFarben (16 Feb 2022)

No hay huevos.
Ojala lo hiciesen, pero como siempre, les faltan cojones.
PD: Podría aprender a hablar de forma apropiada el negro, no se le entiende nada.


----------



## Baubens2 (16 Feb 2022)

Este debería estar en educación especial al tener ci 60


----------



## noseyo (16 Feb 2022)

No hay personas ilegales , claro que venga toda África puto negro de mierda , y gente votando al PSOE y PP lo mejor el negro con el ping agenda 2030


----------



## Paobas (16 Feb 2022)

Españolazo de pura cepa el tal Diouf


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Feb 2022)

Ya tienen su mascota los rojos,

le tirarán cacahuetes?


----------



## Federico JL (16 Feb 2022)

No se le entiende nada. Seguramente el discurso se lo ha escrito Lastre. O simplemente no sabe hablar español.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (16 Feb 2022)

Letra de EH! NEGRO de Division 250


Letra de EH! NEGRO de Division 250: Ohhhhhh, Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva, Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra. Robando y mendigando quereís vivir,...




www.musica.com





Ohhhhhh
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra.
Robando y mendigando quereís vivir
los jóvenes blancos, orgullosos skins
tarde o temprano os sacaremos de aqui.
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra.
PODER BLANCO
Comenzasteis por Paris, de otros paises vinisteis aqui
a los europeos invadís
pero de los skins no os vais a reír
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra.
STOP INMIGRACIÓN
Aprovechaís nuestra hospitalidad
será un duro golpe a pagar
los jóvenes blancos orgullosos skins
tarde o temprano os sacaremos de aquí.
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra
Eh! Negro vuelve a la selva
Europa es blanca y no es tu tierra.
SKINHEADS
Seig Heil
Seig Heil
Seig Heil


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Feb 2022)

Federico JL dijo:


> No se le entiende nada. Seguramente el discurso se lo ha escrito Lastre. O simplemente no sabe hablar español.



La segunda opción es la más acertada , le dan la nacionalidad a cualquiera

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielo (16 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Españolazo de pura cepa el tal Diouf



trayendo el diouf de turno en el 95 por ciento de las veces sales perjudicado el que no sale delincuente ,sale diputado progre y sino vividor follador como el cuki pero con mas rabo hay algún caso como el Getafe cf o el levante cf que el diouf de turno es un beneficio un magnifico pulmón para el centro del campo.


----------



## Tae-suk (16 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que este agresor de ancianos critique o insulte a VOX, la mejor forma de cerrarle el pico es recordarle ESTO:









Luc André Diouf, diputado del PSOE de origen senegalés, dio una paliza a un hombre de avanzada edad provocándole un traumatismo craneal







www.alertadigital.com





*Luc André Diouf, diputado del PSOE de origen senegalés, dio una paliza a un hombre de avanzada edad provocándole un traumatismo craneal*

(noticia de mayo de 2019)

El candidato socialista Luc André Diouf, número dos por Las Palmas, será el primer diputado de origen senegalés de la historia de España.

Actual responsable de Política de Refugiados de la Ejecutiva del PSOE y ex sindicalista, L*uc André Diouf Dioh dio una brutal paliza en Gran Canaria a Gregorio González Saavedra, un hombre de avanzada edad*, al que provocó importantes daños.

Los hechos se remontan al 8 de febrero de 2005. Durante una discusión, Luc André Diouf, de origén senegalés, propinó patadas en una pierna y en el cuello a Gregorio González. Con éste en el suelo, *el agresor le pateó en la cabeza, ocasionándole un traumatismo facial y craneal, además de una perforación timpánica, con pérdida parcial de la audición.*

Durante el juicio, el acusado admitió los hechos y se justificó aduciendo que fueron el fruto de una discusión, durante la cual cayeron al suelo, lesionando a su víctima. Gregorio González, por su parte, dijo no conocer de nada a su agresor y que éste ya le había pagado la correspondiente indemnización. González admitió durante el juicio que estaba recuperado de las lesiones sufridas, por lo que al acusado le fue retirado el delito de vulneración del artículo 149, que se refiere a la causa de lesiones permanentes.

La pena solicitada por la Fiscalía para el hoy dirigente socialista quedó reducida a *año y medio de prisión*.

Procedente del *Grupo Federal Afrosocialista de Canarias*, Difou llegó a España en 1992 como inmigrante sin papeles y pasó mes y medio durmiendo en la calle. También ha sido secretario de Inmigración de CCOO en Canarias.


----------



## Mr. Satan (16 Feb 2022)

negros en la calle por todos lados, negros en los catálogos de el corte ingles, negros en la publicidad de tecnocasa, negros en el señor de los anillos de amazon, negros en los carteles de los ayuntamientos, negros en los carteles del ministerio de igual da,
negros con novias rubias en los anuncios de la tele a todas horas, barrenderos y jardineros negros cada día mas,
Jamas he sido racista e incluso de joven entrene con ellos en el gimnasio o jugué al baloncesto...pero es que esto ya no es normal !!
Este interés obsesivo en traerlos a millares y ponerlos en todos lados y hasta enchufarlos en empresas municipales cuando los jóvenes españoles blancos se mueren de asco y hasta se suicidan por llevar años en paro 
Yo no lo consigo comprender, ni lo acepto


----------



## Mr. Satan (16 Feb 2022)

y ahora encima salen hasta en el parlamento !!


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Feb 2022)

vienen a hacer los trabajos que los españoles no quieren.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

ahí con el pin de la agenda 2030 que no falte, que circo....


----------



## Madafaca (16 Feb 2022)

¿Este no fue el que le dio una paliza a un anciano?


----------



## Rovusthiano (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tae-suk (16 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> ¿Este no fue el que le dio una paliza a un anciano?



Exacto. 

En 1992 entró ilegalmente en España. En 2005 dio una brutal paliza a un anciano. En 2008 fue condenado por ello. Y desde 2019 hasta hoy, usted y yo le pagamos el sueldo como diputado. Esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Madafaca (16 Feb 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> En 1992 entró ilegalmente en España. En 2005 dio una brutal paliza a un anciano. En 2008 fue condenado por ello. Y desde 2019 hasta hoy, usted y yo le pagamos el sueldo como diputado. Esto es lo que hay.



Pues entonces es necesario el cordón sanitario............para que no se acerque!!!


----------



## Furymundo (16 Feb 2022)

si estuviera en VOX muchos burbujos dirian

"ese es mas español que cualquier rojo."


----------



## Nicors (16 Feb 2022)

A este se le tenía que haber expulsado después de delinquir, como a cualquier extranjero, y si es nacionalizado, se le arrebata.


----------



## Decipher (16 Feb 2022)

Por pedir. Yo pido que le deporten de vuelta a su país y que se ilegalize el socialismo en todas sus formas.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (16 Feb 2022)

Estan pidiendo a gritos volver al 36. Y el final será el mismo que en el 36, el 39.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## boyra (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ahí con el pin de la agenda 2030 que no falte, que circo....



Flipas, ahí coinciden todos, hasta el Felipe y el casado, que rápido se significan para la causa, es de un chupaculismo vomitivo


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Feb 2022)

huele a cuero desde aqui


----------



## 917 (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.



Tiene toda la razón en lo que dice y que ForoVox se joda.


----------



## 917 (16 Feb 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> En 1992 entró ilegalmente en España. En 2005 dio una brutal paliza a un anciano. En 2008 fue condenado por ello. Y desde 2019 hasta hoy, usted y yo le pagamos el sueldo como diputado. Esto es lo que hay.



Me gustaría saber algo mas de eso. Me parece horrible.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A este se le tenía que haber expulsado después de delinquir, como a cualquier extranjero, y si es nacionalizado, se le arrebata.



expulsado? 

un extranjero que delinque debe ser ejecutado de un tiro.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Feb 2022)

Lo peor de esto es que charos zurdas pelofrito hdlgp, los recogen, conducen, orientan y les arreglan el papeleo de manera que en un par de años ya tienen más derechos que un nacional.
A éste desgraciado pais le hace falta una buena limpieza de esas apestosas, que la mayoría trabajan detrás de una ventanilla fastidiando a los hombres autóctonos y ayudando a los gorilas invasores, esto lo he visto muchas veces, hijas de satanás.
....


----------



## Sigpac (16 Feb 2022)

Por cosas como esta, España y no EEUU es el país de las oportunidades. Recién bajado de la patera, con menos papeles que una liebre, y cobrando una pasta de los subnormales que están a punto de quedarse en paro, claro que a ellos nadie puede llamarles facha.

Bravo Luc.


----------



## machotafea (16 Feb 2022)

Es verdad. Acallar es poco. Es mejor meter a esos 4 millones de subnormales en la Cámara de gas.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (16 Feb 2022)

Míralo qué majo. Mandando en casa ajena lo que hay que hacer en esa casa.


----------



## PORRON (16 Feb 2022)

Thi is Spain.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Feb 2022)

Este es de los que dice que Macarena Olona no puede presentarse en Andalucia por no ser andaluza?


----------



## PORRON (16 Feb 2022)

En 2008 fue condenado a un año y medio de cárcel por un delito de lesiones resultado de una pelea callejera ocurrida en 2005 que, según Luc André, se inició por los comentarios racistas de la víctima. 




Este tío cobrando un dineral por tocarse los cojones y encima con antecedentes. Seguir remando idiotas.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (16 Feb 2022)

un puto negro de mierda que entró ilegal y ha agredido a nuestros mayores, dando lecciones de moral como diputado

en fin macho del PSOE tenía que ser


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2022)

También es cierto, que los primeros que pidieron ilegalizar/censurar/cancelar a otros fueron los de Vox.

Sería algo así como Karma.


----------



## nate (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.



El pobre... ya se ve recogiendo algodón. Vuelven sus viejos fantasmas....


----------



## bibliotecario3 (16 Feb 2022)

que os molesta mas que sea negro o del psoe ? sed comprensivos lo primero no lo eligio el


----------



## Skara (16 Feb 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> negros en la calle por todos lados, negros en los catálogos de el corte ingles, negros en la publicidad de tecnocasa, negros en el señor de los anillos de amazon, negros en los carteles de los ayuntamientos, negros en los carteles del ministerio de igual da,
> negros con novias rubias en los anuncios de la tele a todas horas, barrenderos y jardineros negros cada día mas,
> Jamas he sido racista e incluso de joven entrene con ellos en el gimnasio o jugué al baloncesto...pero es que esto ya no es normal !!
> Este interés obsesivo en traerlos a millares y ponerlos en todos lados y hasta enchufarlos en empresas municipales cuando los jóvenes españoles blancos se mueren de asco y hasta se suicidan por llevar años en paro
> Yo no lo consigo comprender, ni lo acepto



Últimamente, cuando se trata de racismo, los blancos son los nuevos negros .....


----------



## Dadaista (16 Feb 2022)

Vox, Podemos y Psoe tienen un diputado negro. Lo del lendakari de Airbag cada día más cerca. Mi opinión es que no quisieron que Vox tuviera la exclusiva. La política es cada dia mas marketing


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Feb 2022)

Sin duda VOX ha dado en la tecla ya que cuanto más se metan con ellos más votos van a ganar. Es más, si les ilegalizan ni me quiero imaginar la reacción.


----------



## Visilleras (16 Feb 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Cada vez que este agresor de ancianos critique o insulte a VOX, la mejor forma de cerrarle el pico es recordarle ESTO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginemos que ese señor (el agresor) no fuese del PSOE, si no de Vox.
O del PP

¿Sería diputado?

Ya sabemos todos la respuesta


----------



## Ricohombre (16 Feb 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Cada vez que este agresor de ancianos critique o insulte a VOX, la mejor forma de cerrarle el pico es recordarle ESTO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vienen los mejores.

Que no falte el pin de la agenda 2030 por cierto.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.



No os ha llamado la atención la cara de Iceta?
Está como obnubilado, se le hace la boca agua.


----------



## GatoAzul (16 Feb 2022)

Jajaja... no hay personas ilegales... no hay invasión....

Destapan en Irun dos pisos con 75 personas empadronadas en un año para cobrar ayudas y lograr permisos de residencia | El Diario Vasco 

Y sólo acaba de empezar el destape.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Feb 2022)

Yo he escuchado alguna intervención de este señor y no me pareció que supiera expresarse correctamente en español.
Ya con eso queda claro para qué poco sirven los diputados.


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Feb 2022)

Qué se vuelva a su puto pueblo de mierda y ahí decida que partidos ilegalizar. Montón de mierda.


----------



## hortera (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.



hay que echar a los caramonos a sus paises


----------



## Fermoselle (16 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> España 2022 un inmigrante nacionalizado expresando en sede parlamentaria que hay que acallar a 4 millones de españoles.



Y al negroide tambien...............


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Feb 2022)

¿Ese individuo ha hecho algo parecido a esto para venir a España?, sin embargo si yo quiero vivir en su mierda de país tengo que hacer todo esto. Nos toma por imbéciles el negrazo, encima enchufado con sueldazo a escote y no sabiendo ni hablar....


----------



## Von Rudel (16 Feb 2022)

Que entre un Español a su pais de origen sin papeles, sin pasar por las aduanas y que este en el país de forma ilicita, a ver que le pasa.


Puto sinverguenza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Feb 2022)

No hay personas ilegales, solo hay delincuentes o ciudadanos de bien.

El está en la 1 categoria como invasor ilegal


----------



## ENRABATOR (16 Feb 2022)

Como la constitucion española es una puta basura que el mismo estado se ha follado multiples veces (ejemplo con la LIVG), nada impide derogarla y echar a gente que se lo gane a pulso


----------



## Santirey (16 Feb 2022)

Puestos a ilegalizar hagamoslo con algún colectivo que sí suela cometer delitos, por ejemplo los invasores.


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (16 Feb 2022)

El circo Expañol en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Feb 2022)

A quien le dice en el papelico lo que tiene que decir, a ese, a ese siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Feb 2022)

los rojos quieren otra vez guerra

por mi bien.


----------



## JmDt (16 Feb 2022)

Su distinguida señoría......

Nació el 18 de enero de 1965 en Joal-Fadiouth,[1][2][3] en concreto en la isla de las Conchas, en el seno de una familia cristiana.[4] *Cursó dos años de la carrera de Ciencias Económicas en la Universidad Cheikh-Anta-Diop *de Dakar.[5][6] Tras pasar por Lyon y Utrecht,[4]* se trasladó a España en 1992, en concreto a las Islas Canarias, con visado de turista para firmar el libro de familia de su hija* –nacida en 1991 en la isla de Gran Canaria–; una vez expirado su permiso de estancia continuó por un tiempo de forma irregular y atravesando dificultades económicas.[2] Hablante de francés, inglés, serer y wólof, empezó a aprender español,[2] y, tras estudiar informática y algo de alemán, empezó a trabajar como *recepcionista en un hotel *de Fuerteventura.[1][4]

*Activo en Comisiones Obreras (CC.OO.)*, donde empezó a trabajar en 1996,[1] ejerció de técnico asesor, de *coordinador en centros de información a inmigrantes* y de secretario de Inmigraciones del sindicato en Canarias.[2]

En 2001 adquirió la nacionalidad española.[5]

En 2008 fue *condenado a un año y medio de cárcel por un delito de lesiones* resultado de una pelea callejera ocurrida en 2005 que, según Luc André, se inició por los comentarios racistas de la víctima.[7][8]

Entró a formar parte de la Comisión Ejecutiva Federal del Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE) en 2017.[9]Candidato en el número 2 de la lista del PSOE al Congreso de los Diputados por Las Palmas de cara a las elecciones generales de abril de 2019,[10] resultó elegido miembro de la xiii legislatura de la Cámara Baja.

EN FIN.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Feb 2022)

Hungawa a tu puto país.


----------



## Desencantado (16 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Españolazo de pura cepa el tal Diouf



Me cago en Diouf.


----------



## Palpatine (16 Feb 2022)

Devolved a este gorila a la selva


----------



## sasuke (16 Feb 2022)

pardiez! un gorila que habla !!


----------



## asakopako (16 Feb 2022)

Nigga y socialista. Chorizo al cuadrado.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Feb 2022)

¿Qué opina el diputado negro de NWOX?


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Qué opina el diputado negro de NWOX?



pués opina que él ni ha entrado ilegalmente en un país, ni ha estado vendiendo copias ilegalmente y que él ha trabajado y ha estado pagando impuestos como todo español, y que habla el idioma de puta madre, y que le han hecho diputado porque vale, no por cupo racial.....te vale la contestación?, traidor de mierda?


----------



## skan (17 Feb 2022)

Lo que hay que ilegalizar es al partido de los etarras, a la extrema izquierda y a los golpistas catalanes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Feb 2022)

Esto de que cada partido tenga su negro me parece de lo mas racista, parece que los usaran de monos de feria, "eh mira que tengo un negro, mira lo inclusivo que soy"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Qué opina el diputado negro de NWOX?



Podian reunirse los negros de cada partido y luchar entre ellos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Las instituciones españolas están tomadas por los enemigos de España.

Es que no sé quien lo duda.


----------



## rondo (17 Feb 2022)

Que va a decir un puto nigga delincuente,puta basura


----------



## rondo (17 Feb 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> negros en la calle por todos lados, negros en los catálogos de el corte ingles, negros en la publicidad de tecnocasa, negros en el señor de los anillos de amazon, negros en los carteles de los ayuntamientos, negros en los carteles del ministerio de igual da,
> negros con novias rubias en los anuncios de la tele a todas horas, barrenderos y jardineros negros cada día mas,
> Jamas he sido racista e incluso de joven entrene con ellos en el gimnasio o jugué al baloncesto...pero es que esto ya no es normal !!
> Este interés obsesivo en traerlos a millares y ponerlos en todos lados y hasta enchufarlos en empresas municipales cuando los jóvenes españoles blancos se mueren de asco y hasta se suicidan por llevar años en paro
> Yo no lo consigo comprender, ni lo acepto



Lo que pasa se llama traición y a los políticos traidores lo sano es colgarlos,con un cartelito que ponga "traidor,en mi pueblo hay una puta sudaca que está de funcionaria,es una puta vergüenza


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Feb 2022)

Pensar que hace menos de un siglo su ADN estaba en las plantaciones .
En la tierra siempre hubo dos reglas fundamentales .
Mantener a la mujer a raya y al negro a tabla .


----------



## Mr. VULT (17 Feb 2022)

Experimento sociológico para progres:

¿Que pasaría si le prometemos la nacionalidad a un par de africanos ilegales a cambio de que troceen al delincuente diputado de podemos?


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si estuviera en VOX muchos burbujos dirian
> 
> "ese es mas español que cualquier rojo."



Si te refieres a Guinea ecuatorial si que son españoles como tu, han sido educados igual.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si te refieres a Guinea ecuatorial si que son españoles como tu, han sido educados igual.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Pues si, y como seas ateo me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## ashe (17 Feb 2022)

Monos, terroristas, menudo "parlamento" que está quedando...



Mr. Satan dijo:


> y ahora encima salen hasta en el parlamento !!



En cagaluña tampoco se quedan cortos con la morita de ERC si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pues si, y como seas ateo me cago en tus muertos.



soy agnostico y tu eres tonto
mas vale que espabiles.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> soy agnostico y tu eres tonto
> mas vale que espabiles.



Ya, por eso subnormal, eres muuuuuuu tonto ni a pobre desgraciado llegas.


----------



## JmDt (17 Feb 2022)

El ilegal que te ilegalice buen ilegalizador será.....


----------



## César92 (17 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esto de que cada partido tenga su negro me parece de lo mas racista, parece que los usaran de monos de feria, "eh mira que tengo un negro, mira lo inclusivo que soy"



Antes lo hacían con gays, pero eso ha pasado de moda, ahora lo que se lleva son negros. Próximamente veremos negras lesbianas.


----------



## César92 (17 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Monos, terroristas, menudo "parlamento" que está quedando...
> 
> 
> En cagaluña tampoco se quedan cortos con la morita de ERC si mal no recuerdo




En ERC también tienen a una brasileña que es una pedante de mierda. Creo que está en el Congreso.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> pués opina que él ni ha entrado ilegalmente en un país, ni ha estado vendiendo copias ilegalmente y que él ha trabajado y ha estado pagando impuestos como todo español, y que habla el idioma de puta madre, y que le han hecho diputado porque vale, no por cupo racial.....te vale la contestación?, traidor de mierda?



Aquí el único traidor de mierda es el que cree que en España hay demasiados blancos para ser diputados y hay que meter a un negro por aquello de las cuotas.

Es lo mismo que con las mujeres y ni siquiera te das cuenta, imbécil.


----------



## circodelia2 (17 Feb 2022)

Charos feminazis pelofrito pesoeras pesebreras, deberian ser devoradas por estos caníbales, karma bendito. 
....


----------



## realxsalo (17 Feb 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Este debería estar en educación especial al tener ci 60



Y tu deberías acompañarlo al tener a ese lider de secta pederasta en tu avatar


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Feb 2022)

Cuatro millones de personas motivadas es un ejército enorme. Cuidado pues que los otros son manginas comesojas sorvelefas. Y sus apestosos aliados iban a salir corriendo como marranos.
El único problema es que iba a aprovechar la anglogusanada a tirar bombas para renovar material militar. Tal como hicieron en Kosovo.
Con la manía que nos tienen ya... Íbamos a flipar.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Feb 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> negros en la calle por todos lados, negros en los catálogos de el corte ingles, negros en la publicidad de tecnocasa, negros en el señor de los anillos de amazon, negros en los carteles de los ayuntamientos, negros en los carteles del ministerio de igual da,
> negros con novias rubias en los anuncios de la tele a todas horas, barrenderos y jardineros negros cada día mas,
> Jamas he sido racista e incluso de joven entrene con ellos en el gimnasio o jugué al baloncesto...pero es que esto ya no es normal !!
> Este interés obsesivo en traerlos a millares y ponerlos en todos lados y hasta enchufarlos en empresas municipales cuando los jóvenes españoles blancos se mueren de asco y hasta se suicidan por llevar años en paro
> Yo no lo consigo comprender, ni lo acepto



Es igualito igualito a cuando los andaluces cobraban por meter moros, o cuando los pretorianos cobraban a un emperador por elegirlo y acto seguido ya estaban buscando a otro para cobrar otra vez

es lo que suele pasar en periodos de decadencia, en los que algunos intentan aprovecharse hasta el final, la autodestrucción de lo que queda


----------



## frankie83 (17 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ahí con el pin de la agenda 2030 que no falte, que circo....



Agenda que nadie ha votado por otra parte !!!


----------



## sopelmar (17 Feb 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> negros en la calle por todos lados, negros en los catálogos de el corte ingles, negros en la publicidad de tecnocasa, negros en el señor de los anillos de amazon, negros en los carteles de los ayuntamientos, negros en los carteles del ministerio de igual da,
> negros con novias rubias en los anuncios de la tele a todas horas, barrenderos y jardineros negros cada día mas,
> Jamas he sido racista e incluso de joven entrene con ellos en el gimnasio o jugué al baloncesto...pero es que esto ya no es normal !!
> Este interés obsesivo en traerlos a millares y ponerlos en todos lados y hasta enchufarlos en empresas municipales cuando los jóvenes españoles blancos se mueren de asco y hasta se suicidan por llevar años en paro
> Yo no lo consigo comprender, ni lo acepto



Pues no queda todavía mestizaje a la vieja europa


----------



## fredesvindo (17 Feb 2022)

Y al negro enviarlo a su pais, a Bildu darle un ministerio y a Rufian colocarlo que sustitutuya a Pedro Sanchez de presidente.

Siempre hay motivos para dar, ilegalizar y quedarnos en casa.


----------



## oso_perez (17 Feb 2022)

1°Efectivamente no hay personas ilegales, hay personas que están ilegalmente. 2° Cuáles son los comentarios de Vox racistas, xenofobos y antifeministas? 3° Suponiendo qué los comentarios anteriores existan, cuál es la ley que hace que un partido tenga que ser ilegalizado porque alguno de sus miembros sea un cafre y haga ese tipo de comentarios?.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Feb 2022)

La mejor medicina es que vayan gobernando para que se les vean las hechuras. Prohibir a estos caciques travestidos de testosterónicos salvapatrias sería como la atracción de las drogas estando prohibidas. Cuando la gente vea de lo que son capaces decaerá la admiracion por estos pseudopaladines


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Feb 2022)

Si no hay personas ilegales pq cuando los inmigrantes van a su país africano sino tienes papeles les expulsan?.
Porque un tipo que uso a su pareja para ser legal en España y la maltrato y además pego a un ciudadano español ha llegado a diputado de PSOE.
El PSOE no tiene a cubanos nacionalizados o negros más preparados que este señor?.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Aquí el único traidor de mierda es el que cree que en España hay demasiados blancos para ser diputados y hay que meter a un negro por aquello de las cuotas.
> 
> Es lo mismo que con las mujeres y ni siquiera te das cuenta, imbécil.



Que no es que lo piense, que es la realidad que han metido al negro este por cupo...sabes leer? te lo vuelvo a repetir?.. que a mi me parece de puta madre que haya inmigrantes que vengan legalmente a currar, pero que el jeta esté tenía que estar fuera de España porque ha entrado ilegalmente, ha estado viviendo ilegalmente y no sabe ni hablar para ser diputado y le ha quitado el puesto a otro extranjero con preparacion que podía haber venido a currar.. anda que no habrá negros que cumplan los requisitos que te acabo de decir, como por ejemplo el negro de VOX que tu dices, igualito el uno que el otro....lo de las mujeres tú lo has dicho, yo ni te las he nombrado.....anda que vamos bien con retrasados como tu, que me imagino serás un puto jeta mantenido también....Tira a oler bragas y a chupar pollas de manteros por ahi


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Que no es que lo piense, que es la realidad que han metido al negro este por cupo...sabes leer? te lo vuelvo a repetir?.. que a mi me parece de puta madre que haya inmigrantes que vengan legalmente a currar, pero que el jeta esté tenía que estar fuera de España porque ha entrado ilegalmente, ha estado viviendo ilegalmente y no sabe ni hablar para ser diputado y le ha quitado el puesto a otro extranjero con preparacion que podía haber venido a currar.. anda que no habrá negros que cumplan los requisitos que te acabo de decir, como por ejemplo el negro de VOX que tu dices, igualito el uno que el otro....lo de las mujeres tú lo has dicho, yo ni te las he nombrado.....anda que vamos bien con retrasados como tu, que me imagino serás un puto jeta mantenido también....Tira a oler bragas y a chupar pollas de manteros por ahi



A ver subnormal, yo creo que eres tan tonto que no te das cuenta de lo que dices, que en NWOX meten a un negro por pura propaganda y a ti te parece bien.

¿Cuántos negros hay en España?¿Cuántos negros hay en NWOX?¿Cuántos diputados negros debería haber por población?¿Cuántos diputados negros de NWOX debería haber? Que ese negro al que tú gustosamente le comerías la polla, estadísticamente no debería estar ahí.

Que los progres metan negros es lógico, que NWOX meta negros es para descojonarse en la cara de palurdos como tú.

Mira, seguro que tú aplaudes esto con las orejas.








Venga patriota, que no se te atraganten las pollas de moronegro que te debes comer a pares.


----------



## vagodesigner (17 Feb 2022)

Deportación al puto nigger


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ahí con el pin de la agenda 2030 que no falte, que circo....



Para reirse bien en nuestra puta cara


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A ver subnormal, yo creo que eres tan tonto que no te das cuenta de lo que dices, que en NWOX meten a un negro por pura propaganda y a ti te parece bien.
> 
> ¿Cuántos negros hay en España?¿Cuántos negros hay en NWOX?¿Cuántos diputados negros debería haber por población?¿Cuántos diputados negros de NWOX debería haber? Que ese negro al que tú gustosamente le comerías la polla, estadísticamente no debería estar ahí.
> 
> ...



Pero retrasado, que me estas dando la razón, que si hay 1 millon de negros en España de 50 millones, pues de 350 diputados tendría que haber 7 negros diputados....pero 7 negros preparados y legales y que por lo menos sepan hablar.....no meter a un puto mantero NO porque valga( como el de VOX) sino por el mero hecho de ser negro y manter9...que vais al revés del mundo, y así nos va


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Pero retrasado, que me estas dando la razón, que si hay 1 millon de negros en España de 50 millones, pues de 350 diputados tendría que haber 7 negros diputados....pero 7 negros preparados y legales y que por lo menos sepan hablar.....no meter a un puto mantero NO porque valga( como el de VOX) sino por el mero hecho de ser negro y manter9...que vais al revés del mundo, y así nos va



¿Pero ves como eres imbécil? Cuentas a negros sin papeles y sin preparación para que te salgan las cuentas y disculpar tu endofobia, y además lo del millón de negros te lo sacas de tus huevos morenos, es decir, del par de huevos negros extra que te cuelgan detrás de los tuyos.

Por delante de Garriga hay blancos más preparados que se han quedado fuera porque Garriga es negro.

Sigue señalando que los mugremitas ponen a un mantero por el sólo hecho de ser negro, mientras NWOX pone a otro exactamente por lo mismo, pero tú prefieres mirar para otro lado porquebede negro es de los tuyos y tú tragas con lo que sea.


----------



## diegoms (17 Feb 2022)

Tiene cojones. De correr detrás de leones a darnos lecciones morales


----------



## Hannibaal (17 Feb 2022)

Lo que hay que eliminar es este asqueroso y genocida régimen del 78.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Pero ves como eres imbécil? Cuentas a negros sin papeles y sin preparación para que te salgan las cuentas y disculpar tu endofobia, y además lo del millón de negros te lo sacas de tus huevos morenos, es decir, del par de huevos negros extra que te cuelgan detrás de los tuyos.
> 
> Por delante de Garriga hay blancos más preparados que se han quedado fuera porque Garriga es negro.
> 
> Sigue señalando que los mugremitas ponen a un mantero por el sólo hecho de ser negro, mientras NWOX pone a otro exactamente por lo mismo, pero tú prefieres mirar para otro lado porquebede negro es de los tuyos y tú tragas con lo que sea.



Todo contradicciones...vete a contárselo a tu madre....no tiempo para dedicárselo a guarretes, lo siento, no te dedico un minuto más, que yo trabajo
...bye bye guarro....duchese más a menudo


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Todo contradicciones...vete a contárselo a tu madre....no tiempo para dedicárselo a guarretes, lo siento, no te dedico un minuto más, que yo trabajo
> ...bye bye guarro....duchese más a menudo



Progre follamoronegros escurriendo el bulto, así va el país, donde el partido de los españoles primero tiene un negro, un argentino, una cubana, un judío, y sus votantes son tan imbéciles que te llaman comunista si se lo señalas.

España el país del millón de negros


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Progre follamoronegros escurriendo el bulto, así va el país, donde el partido de los españoles primero tiene un negro, un argentino, una cubana, un judío, y sus votantes son tan imbéciles que te llaman comunista si se lo señalas.
> 
> España el país del millón de negros



No moleste, guarro


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> No moleste, guarro



No pierdas el tiempo y trabaja, que tienes que pagarle el sueldo a Garriga, ya te lo agradecerá con una buena lefada en el culo que le ofreces.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo y trabaja, que tienes que pagarle el sueldo a Garriga, ya te lo agradecerá con una buena lefada en el culo que le ofreces.



Pero tía, si contestas todo al instante, que estás todo el puto día foreando? ahora si que ya no te contesto eh, guarrilla


----------

